

Bundler: Structure from Motion (SfM) for Unordered Image Collections - guyr
http://phototour.cs.washington.edu/bundler/

======
guyr
Here's a project that makes use of it (PixelStruct):

<http://da.vidr.cc/projects/pixelstruct/>

